# My Red Devil House Sign



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Okay so it's not a REAL Red Devil Lure, but I'm pleased with the results. Still have to put in the plugs, but because the house is gonna get painted, I'm waiting.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

where's the fish to go w/ that Barb???


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> where's the fish to go w/ that Barb???


In Crescent Lake Stick :lol:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

want big fish..use big bait...
at 1st glance I thought that was the real deal...
nice work Barb...


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> want big fish..use big bait...
> at 1st glance I thought that was the real deal...
> nice work Barb...


Wow! Thanks, Stick! That's the best compliment I've ever gotten on my work! *blush*


----------



## kklowell (Dec 26, 2014)

That's a fantastic house sign! I love it.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Really unique idea . Great idea Barb , and a first for me. 

I have co worker that is a fish nut . He's retiring next year and this would be an awesome gift idea.
Wondering how the hook was made ?


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I notice it has barb-less hooks. Very sporting of you Barb. I really like this. I wasn't quite sure what it was when you posted the unpainted version, but it sure turned out well.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Really unique idea . Great idea Barb , and a first for me.
> 
> I have co worker that is a fish nut . He's retiring next year and this would be an awesome gift idea.
> Wondering how the hook was made ?


Thanks, Rick. The hook was done in two sections in 1x on my scroll saw, and glued. If I were to do it over again, I would route out the front of the double hook to have the front hook flush, rather than using my dremel and that little tube sander bit to slant the top front. It would look better. As it was, when I thought of that, the glue had already set. (Dangit!) and it hadn't been but maybe 10 minutes :lol:


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

DesertRatTom said:


> I notice it has barb-less hooks. Very sporting of you Barb. I really like this. I wasn't quite sure what it was when you posted the unpainted version, but it sure turned out well.


Actually, Tom, the barbs are there. :lol: (I'm not so sporting as you think :lol: ) and thanks. I couldn't wait till this one was done.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Great sign, Barb.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Red Devils do a bang-up job on Pickerel in my neck of the woods...your Red Devil would catch a monster...

Nice job, Barb...


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Now you need a big fish hanging from it to complete the picture.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Barb,

How bout one of these to go with it??




















HJ


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

got one the size of an Orca...


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

honesttjohn said:


> Barb,
> 
> How bout one of these to go with it??
> 
> ...


Too small John... besides.. you cheated yours are CNC they look awesome but still too small :lol:


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

The size can be adjusted pretty much as large as you want it to.

Just play with the buttons a little.

HJ

Why is CNC cheating???? Now my tender feelings are hurt!


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Nice job, Barb.

BTW, long time not reading from you.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

honesttjohn said:


> The size can be adjusted pretty much as large as you want it to.
> 
> Just play with the buttons a little.
> 
> ...


I always tease CNC users John; never personal. I say it's cheating because you program the machine to do most of the work :lol:


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

papasombre said:


> Nice job, Barb.
> 
> BTW, long time not reading from you.


Thanks Alexis. Yeah, been a bit of a strenuous season.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Great sign, as always from you, Barb. in my strange world I would have to make the head of a fish just rising out of the ground under the sign to grab the bait. Appropriately sized for the lure of course. :lol:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Gaffboat said:


> Great sign, as always from you, Barb. in my strange world I would have to make the head of a fish just rising out of the ground under the sign to grab the bait. Appropriately sized for the lure of course. :lol:


I can see that...
that would be world class...


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

OutoftheWoodwork said:


> I say it's cheating because you program the machine to do most of the work :lol:


Believe me, that programming stuff doesn't come easy for an old fart like me. 

Plus, I can't even draw a straight line with a guide let alone follow a curved one freehand - and then add a vibrating tool to the mix -- out of my league.

HJ


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Gaffboat said:


> Great sign, as always from you, Barb. in my strange world I would have to make the head of a fish just rising out of the ground under the sign to grab the bait. Appropriately sized for the lure of course. :lol:


lol Oliver. That would have to be an awfully big fish head for this lure at least three feet across


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

OutoftheWoodwork said:


> lol Oliver. That would have to be an awfully big fish head for this lure at least three feet across


northerns and musky take on some pretty big meals...


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

I would go for the musky.


----------



## Matador58 (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi Barb,

You have done a great job. What beautiful sign again.
You do some very great signs and love seeing your signs.
Top work again. Keep up the great sign making.


Graham.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Thank you, Graham. Got this idea from a welcome sign that Ken and I saw. With Ken loving to fish and our new house near the lake, I simply had to make one.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Gaffboat said:


> Great sign, as always from you, Barb. in my strange world I would have to make the head of a fish just rising out of the ground under the sign to grab the bait. Appropriately sized for the lure of course. :lol:


That's a very cool idea ! 

Only Oliver would come up with the lol


----------



## SpycelyOdim (11 mo ago)

Original house number. You can tell right away who lives in the house.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @SpycelyOdim


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G;day @SpycelyOdim , welcome to the forum.

Would you care to introduce yourself in the New membewrs section?


----------



## oldhudson49 (Feb 6, 2017)

OutoftheWoodwork said:


> Okay so it's not a REAL Red Devil Lure, but I'm pleased with the results. Still have to put in the plugs, but because the house is gonna get painted, I'm waiting.


Looks great. Now how about popper for a the mail box?


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

This is a long-time post. Nice to see some old forum members.
Where Barb, Stick, Rick, and others are?


----------

